# How your transfer daw composed stuff to notation program?



## JPQ (Mar 24, 2021)

How your transfer daw composed stuff to notation program? Daw writem hands percussion Lines for exemple is hard. Even studio one to notion. Not fully seamless. If write nice bongo stuff hard transfer. Etc and composition notation tool is not most easy to me daw is more natural often. And soma other things look at least now hard.
And notion sinut know much rarer instruments notation like instrument notation in score.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 24, 2021)

I mean file format and tricks for there percussion instrument what notated like single line. Try found most seamless way work.


----------

